# Exam Prep



## CAJ (May 14, 2015)

Does the CPMA exam focus on inpt/outpt or just general concepts?  I've heard others speak about having to do case auditing on the exam and needed to know if they are inpt/outpt as I know nothing about inpt coding.


----------



## BenCrocker (May 14, 2015)

Found this free: http://namas.co/training-education/self-assessment-test/


----------



## twizzle (May 14, 2015)

CAJ said:


> Does the CPMA exam focus on inpt/outpt or just general concepts?  I've heard others speak about having to do case auditing on the exam and needed to know if they are inpt/outpt as I know nothing about inpt coding.



No inpatient coding knowledge needed for the exam.


----------



## tmlbwells (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm getting ready to take the exam next weekend.  Are there any hints or tips that I can focus on for this week?

Thanks,
Mary Wells


----------



## chasarmil (Jul 21, 2015)

Know your laws(i.e. stark, anti-kickback, false claims, etc) and the penalties.  Know what should be included in hospital records, op notes, and the various speciality documentation guidelines.
I would say it wasn't as difficult as the CPC as long as you know your guidelines.

Good Luck!!


----------



## tmlbwells (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the information.  I hope I'm ready!


----------



## justineyaun (Jul 23, 2015)

*cpma book question...*

am also taking the cpma exam next weekend...it says no ingenix cpt book... should i risk taking my ingenix book (thats all i buy) or buy an ama one just to placate.. adversely, if i was turned away because of my book choice, would that use up my first test try or would it be reinstated? if anyone knows that would be great, thx!


----------



## tmlbwells (Jul 24, 2015)

I talked to the proctor for my exam last night.  She checked her paperwork and told me no Ingenix CPT book, only the AMA CPT book can be used.  Where are you taking your exam?  Good luck!


----------



## justineyaun (Jul 27, 2015)

*exam location*

I will be taking it at Abington-Lansdale Hospital in Pa on 8/1


----------



## rossirob001 (Aug 24, 2015)

*Exam location*

 so how did you do?  Im taking my exam tomorrow @ bucks co community college.


----------

